

Ask HN: How do I post something in the "ask" section?  - amk

There is something very obvious that I am missing here. But how exactly do I post a question or a discussion here, so that it comes up the in the Ask section?  
I know this is a silly question, and trust me, I spent a good 10 minutes on Google looking for answers.
======
pook
You just did. Simply prefix your question with "Ask HN"

Edit: <http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=911565>

~~~
amk
That's what I thought. But it didn't work. For example, this very topic never
came up in the ask section. I have tried it a few times before too. And there
are other topics in the ask section which are not prefixed with this.
<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1395561>
<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1396900>
<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1397003>
<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1396876>

